# لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

لأى بنت مقهوره 


وعايزة تنتقم من 

أخوها وترفع

ضغطه 


**لو فى مبارة فى التلفزيون** 

لو فى مباراة والأخ متحمس أقطعى الحماس ده
ازاى 
أنا اقلك
استنى لحد ما يندمج اوى مع المباراة
وهتعرفى أنه اندمج لما تلاقى عنيه مفتوحين على
الااااخر ومش همه حد يعنى ممكن تجيبى صاروخ تفرقعيه
جنبه ولا يلتفت 
هنا بقى قومى بشغلك
روحى جيبى قطعه قماش وبخاخ التنظيف واقفى عند التلفزيون وامسحى الشاشه 
واذا قال ابعدى 
قوليله أنا مش فاضيالك أنا بنضف وبمسح
وبعدين روحى جيبى المكنسة واكنسى المكان اللى 
هو فيه وحاولى كل شوية تكنسى قدام التلفزيون
يعنى لا صوت ولا صورة
وغطى عليه ولا يهمك
ولوقال ابعدى وحسيتى أنه هايحدفك بحاجة
قولى يعنى اسيب البيت كده والضيوف جايين في السكة 
وبعدكده اعملى أنك نسيتى الكيك فى الفرن
ودوسى على رجليه واجرى وماتبصيش وراكى 

*عند النوم*
لما تحسى أنه دخل فى النوم وسمعتيه بيشخر
هاتى اى طفل يقابلك ابن اختك او اخوكى الصغيرين
ابن الجيران ان شالله ابن البواب
ودخليه يلعب فى اوضته فوق راسه
وقوليله الأطفال احباب الله 
اوتعالى وهو فى سابع نومه وارجفيه 
الرجفة اللى يصحى مايحسش
بنفسه الا وهو قاعد
وبكل برود قولى (عايزين نخرج) 
ولوشفتيه مش رايق ومالوش خلق 
اوعى تخافى هى دى فرصتك 
بس خلى بالك من حركات اديه 
وحضرى مفتاح اوضتك علشان هاتحتاجيه
واضحكى على شكله وعلى شعره وقعدته
وعلى هدومه
واذا قال ابعدى علشان أنا مش رايق 
زودى العيار حبتين 
ولو حسيتى باى غدر 
استعملى مفتاح اوضتك واقفلى على نفسك


*وقت المعركة* 

ولو طقت فى دماغك وحبيتى انك تقومى 
بمعركة انتى وهو
لازم تجهزى نفسك من كل ناحية
1/اللبس:لازم تلبسى تريننج علشان يسهل الجرى
2/ شعرك: لازم تلميها وتعملى حفلة ايشاربات فى راسك 
وانتبهى ولا خصلة تنزل من شعرك
واليوم ده ياريت تكونى حاطة حنة على راسك
علشان مايتجرئش يلمس شعرك
3/مفتاح الاوضة لأن الإحتياط واجب 
1اذا بدأت المعركة اوعى تبينى انك خايفة 
وأول ما ايده تطول 
اوعى تستسلمى واديله
طراااااااااااااااااخ 
بالبوكس فى عينه علشان مايشفش ادامة 
وحطى رجلك ادامة

وعلى طووووووووول 
على اوضتك اللى مجهزة مفتاحها قبل كده
بس نصيحة اقعدى يومين لايشوفك ولا تشوفيه
لأنه عاوز ينتقم لكرامته​


----------



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

هههههههههههه
الحمدلله مش عندى اخوات بنات 
ولو عندى بالشكل دا كنت هاخلى شعرها ابو حنة دا يطق منها دا انا كنت عليها حفلة وبهدلتها ولو هى فاكرة نفسها متشردة انا اوريها التشرد بجد
ههههههههههههههههههه
قال بنت تعمل معاى كدة قال دانا يعلم ربنا ارميها من الشباك


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ترميها من الشبااك 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ده انت طيب خالص
اقفله قدام التيفزيون
يرميلى الشبشب واى ياعينى
اشغلم المكنسه ويكسرها فوق راسى
واصحيه من النوم بالمخده على طوووووووووول
وماخفى بقى
ايه ياعم انت عليك طار بايت ولا ايه
اتقى ربنا
انت معندكش اخوات بنات ولا ايه
ولاعندك ومتغاظ منهم يعنى
الله يسامحك يامفترى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

انا بقول للبنات تعمل ايه اصل تقريبا الماوقف دى حصلت معايا 

فا حبيت اعرف البنات ممكن تعمل ايه  

بس قريب ان شاء الله نقول ايه الى ممكن الولد يعمله عشان يرد على الهجوم ده


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

هههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله معنديش اخوات اولاد
وده من حسن حسني
هههههههههه اقصد حسن حظي
وبعدين ولو لو حتى كان عندى كنت .............. اهه كدة
بس كنت مشيته على قشر بيض ميكسروش
اقصد عجين ميخلخبطوش
هو يقدر يتنفس معايا
 ال ال ال يعنى


----------



## kajo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

يسلام يا كريزى يا سلام


مفتريه بصحيح

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا ياباشا على مرورك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

أههههههههه يا لئيم عايز تعمل تصفيه لبنات المنتدى و تخلص منهم كلهم مره واحده ...........ولا انت نيتك كويسه و جاى بس تهدى النفوس ..........ههههههههههههه  ....شوفتوا يا بنات كاجو طيب ازاى ونيته خير من ناحيتكوا ابقوا اسمعوا كلامه وقولولنا ايه اللى حصلكوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## meraaa (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

*هههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابنى الغل  اللى جواك ده ..حرااااااااااام عليكوا مليتوا البلد:beee:*​


----------



## kajo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

معلش معلش


دى شده وتزول


----------



## mrmr120 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ههههههههههههه
تحفة انا هجربة فى اخويا 
بس لو قعد يومين مدخلش المنتدى
تعرفوا انى فى المستشفى ​


----------



## kajo (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

العنايه افضل على فكره

وبسلامه هتوحشينا اوى  

مش اوى اوى يعنى

بس اعمليها انت وملكيش دعوه


----------



## mira fady (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ميرسى كتير يا كاجو اكيد هجربه فى اخويا:spor22:
وحكايه مفتاح الباب دى علطول بعملها 
وربنا يستر:t32:


----------



## kajo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

هههههههههههههههه

حربى وادينى النتايج ؟


----------



## dr.sheko (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

بس على فكره مفيش اخت تغلس جامد على اخوها
الا اذا يكون بيغلس عليها في الطلبات
و الذي منه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## <*tina*> (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

Thank you very very mutch
and this is the most favorite solution 
:yahoo:I 'm very very very happy


----------



## veansea (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ايه ده
لا فكرة هنفزها مع ابويا مش اخويا
ولا اقولك الاتنين


----------



## kajo (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*



m.e.e قال:


> بس على فكره مفيش اخت تغلس جامد على اخوها
> الا اذا يكون بيغلس عليها في الطلبات
> و الذي منه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههه

شكرا يا مى على تعليقك ومشاركتك الجميله دى


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

_كاجو طيب انا اخويا طلباتة كتير اعمل معاة اية واذا كان على النصائح دى فانا بعملها معاة علطول بس هو طيب علطول بيلبس وينزل من البيت _​اوعوا يابنات تعملوا بنصيحتة دة عايز يموتنا ويمشى فى جنازتنا​:t32::999:


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

انا عايزاك تطمن انا عكسك على طول و لو انا كنت لعبت لعبة السجن مكنتش انت خرجت منة اية رايك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kajo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

لالالا يا كيكى ازاى

حقك عليا خلاص


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

خلاص تقبلت اعتذارك يا kajo
انت بتعتذر لية:t33:


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

انا عندي اخت وطيبه جدا بس انا بجد عصبي وشرس ولو عندي اخت كدا كنت هعمل زي مانت مابتقول بس رد الفعل ايه بقي ياكاجو اقوم فاقعها طبق او كزلك تحت نني عنيها من تحت او اقطعها من الرجلين وامسك شعرها ابو حنه اخلي وشها فرح العمده بس الحمد لله ربنا مديني اخت زي العسل وطيبه


----------



## kajo (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ربنا يحافظلك عليها يا مانو

وشكرا يا جميل على مرورك


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

الف الف شكر ياحبيبي

وربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## vetaa (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

كاجوووووووووو
انت عاوز تضرب:t32:
دة انا لو عملت كدة وخاصتا فى ماتش من العيار التقيل
اهلى / زمالك
يبقى تانى يوم فى العناية المركزة اذا كان فيا نفس اروح اصلا
وبعدين انت شكلك بتعز البنات جدا
تتردلك قريب انشاءالله
قوووول امين
وخد دوول كمان:t32:olling::t32:


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

حلو قوي التعليق دا يافيتــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## vetaa (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

الله يكرمك يا اخ مانشيستر
انا بقول انك ذووووووق
  تصدق


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ميرسي ليكي بجد


----------



## koko_nana (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعوا يابنات تسمعة كلامه لأنكم قبل ماتجروا وتروحوا الاوضة وتقفلوا على نفسكم زى مابيقول كاجو هتكونوا اتقطعتوا ومش هيكون فاضل فيكم حتة سليمة عشان تجروا على الاوضة ومش بس كدة دا كله إلا المتش عند اى ولد دة مش هيقول اوعى بلسانة ممكن ساعتها يقولها برجلة او بزجاجة مية ازاز او صاروخ نووى او اى حاجة من اللى تخلى اى حد ميحطش منطق
انت شكلك بجد ياكاجو بتحب البنات اووووى وبتعزهم زى عنيك عشان كدة عايز تخلص منهم كلهم شاروة واحدة


----------



## vetaa (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

الحمدلله وشهد شاهد من اهلها يبقى اتهد يا كاجو وخلى البنات تدعيلك ويالا بقى انت عارف اية اللى ممكن يجرالك من بنااااااااات حوا انا حذرتك


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه قوي  ياكوكو*


----------



## نانسى سمير (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

الللللللللللللللله عليك ياكاجووو

انا نفذت الخطة ونجحت بسسسسسسس 
انا بقالى اسبوووووووووع فى اوضتى مش عارفة اطلع
قاعدلى ليل نهار قدام اوضتى!!!!!



اللللللللله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسمحك:nunu0000::crying:


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خطه ايه يانانسي


----------



## نانسى سمير (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

يااااااا جماعة 
حد يقولى اطلع من الاوضة ازاى
حراااااااام انا محبوسة
ربنااا يورينى فيك يوم يا كاجوووو لا مش يوم سنة


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عايزة النصيحه الصح


----------



## kajo (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اى خدمه يا بنات حوا


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا اسطمبولى  على التعليق   قصدى يا فيتا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


وماشى يا كوكو

اى خدمه هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

من غير قصدى ركز فى اسمى يا ولد
ههههههههههههه

يا بنى حرام علييييييك بجد
البنات دول مش ذى اخواتك
خاف على حياتهم بقى:ranting:


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا حلوة


----------



## mena2222 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

*انت معهم ولا معانا وضح كويس بدل ما نخسر بعض الليلة دية*


----------



## kajo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

الليله دى ايه بس



شكرا يا مينا على مرورك

وركز يا عم  مانو بطل تصطاد فى الميه العكره
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



معلش يا اسطنبولى

حقك عليا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



فجرى البيت يا نانسى وانتى هتخرجى على طول

ههههههههههه

سنه يا مفتريه


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ينفع كدا ظلمت البنيه
عملتلك ايه
مش  اخواتك دول ياكاجو
انت عايز الحل







انزل تحت


































































كمان





















































































































































ولع براحتك يامعلم


----------



## kajo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

اولع فى مين ؟


----------



## mena2222 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

*بس انتى بردة محددتش مع مين*


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

فيه ايه ياجماعه
سخنتوا عليا ليه
انا اقصد زي القرموطي
ولــــــــــــــع ياولا
فهمتوااااااااااااااااااا

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

كركركركركر


----------



## نانسى سمير (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

والمفروض انى اسمع كلامك تانى يا كاجو انت اييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟حراااااام علييييييك؟؟؟؟
دى اخرة الى يسمع كلام كاجو:big4::190vu::vava:
وانت يا عم مانشستر انت تبعنا ولا تبعهم ولا ايه!!!!
انت شكلك جاسوس علينا:259pr::36_1_3:


----------



## نانسى سمير (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

والمفروض انى اسمع كلامك تانى يا كاجو انت اييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟حراااااام علييييييك؟؟؟؟
دى اخرة الى يسمع كلام كاجو:big4::190vu::vava:
وانت يا عم مانشستر انت تبعنا ولا تبعهم ولا ايه!!!!
انت شكلك جاسوس علينا:259pr::36_1_3:


----------



## gift (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي ميرسي على تعبك يا kago


----------



## kajo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ههههههههههههههههههه

ولا يهمك يا نوسه



وشكرا يا جفت على مرورك


----------



## muheb (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ههههههههههههههههه اي داه انت عاوز تعمل مشاكل بين الاخوة والخوات


----------



## sosana (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد هنفذها في اقرب وقت ممكن
ميرسي ليك يا كاجو على الخطط الجامدة دي_


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طب تبعك يانانسي وتبع كل بنت
لاني اخ وعارف اللي هتعمل كدا 
اخرها ايه

انشاء الله ياكاجو
المستشفي هتبعتلك بطاقه شكر
لانك شغلتها بحالات الكسور اللي 
هتحصل بعد كل دا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vokus voke (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك عايز كل أخواتى يضربونى 
ههههههههههه


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

متخافيش دي هتبقي دغدغه

لان مفيش ولد هيقبل كدا

اوعي تعملي كدا

نانسي محبوسه خايفه تطلع من ساعتها

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ايه ياعم مانشستر


هو الموضوع بتاع مين ؟



اظن ملوش لازمه التعليق فى الموضوع هنا تانى ؟


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

واظن ان انا لييا اني اعلق في الموضوع
اللي يعجبني مدام مش بغلط في حد
وبتكلم بكل احترامي وانا مش غلطان في حاجه

سلام ياصاحبي


----------



## kajo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

تعلق براحتك

بس مش كل محد يدخل  هتدخل انت ترد عليه مكانى و تعلق عليه


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ياعم وانا كنت مسكتك
وبعدين قالك اني بعلق بدالك
وبعدين مفيش بين الخيرين حساب
ياسيدي انا اعلق انت تعلق مفهاش حاجه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نانسى سمير (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

:t32::act23:مينفعش الكلاااااااام ده 
امسكوا فى بعض احسن
بصراحة مينفعش الكلام ده ياكاجو:017165~155:
ازاى يكلمك كده يا مانشستر:01A0FF~139:
ياااااا جمااااااااعة انا بهدى النفووووووووووس اوك:12F616~137:
لو سمحت ابقوا عرفونى مين الى راح المستشفى؟؟؟:big37:


----------



## kajo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

انا الى رحت يا فالحه

كنت فيها الصبح

قريتى ليا


----------



## christin (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

_*هههههههههه
ميرسي علي الوضوع الجميل بس ليا تعليق انا لو كان لي اخ كبير وعملت معاه كده مكانش هينفع معاه حتي لو كان الباب حديد*_


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

هههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة بس 
انا هقولك حاولي تهديه وانتي مجهزة لبسك
واديله علي قفاه ومتروحيش البيت الا بعد شهر
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

يا مانشستر  قولتلك متردش فى الموضوع ده تانى

الموضوع بتاعى وانا حر 

بعد كده  بينى وبينك الاداره


وشكرا لكل الى مرو فى الموضوع وبجد اخدنا بركه


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

اخدنا بركه بيك انت كمان 
بس يتهئ لي مفيش اي منتدي
يمنع اني احط مشاركاتي
مدام انا محترم نفسي وكلم الاداره
لان انا مش بعمل حاجه غلط


----------



## نانسى سمير (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

:yahoo:انتو برده تانى ايه يا جماعه؟؟؟
انت يا عم كاجو انت مش كنت فى المستشفى 
على فكرة كل ده من دعاوى البنات عليك 
احسن تستاهل ولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه


----------



## نانسى سمير (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

انتو برده تانى ايه يا جماعه؟؟؟:yahoo:
انت يا عم كاجو انت مش كنت فى المستشفى 
على فكرة كل ده من دعاوى البنات عليك احسن تستاهل ولسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه


----------



## kajo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ازيك يا نوسه
عامله ايه

ايه يا عم انتى معهام معاهم عليهم عليهم ؟


----------



## red_pansy (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ههههههههههههههه
الله يسامحك ياكاجو وقال يكون معايا المفتاح هاعمل بيه إيه ياحسره هو أنا هلحق أساسا أتحرك ولا أجرى :act23: دا أنا هكون فى خبر كان ومتكسره مليون حته  :1035pk:الله يسامحك يا مفترى على الغلابه اهىء اهىء


----------



## نانسى سمير (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

عندك حقى:crying: 
اسألى مجرب  
الله يسمحه كاجو المفترى 
وانا مش معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم
انا معاهم معاهم وعليك انت بس
انا الى حصلى شويه يا مفترى :36_1_4:


----------



## kajo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ده جزاء الى ميسمعش كلمه ماما تقولها


----------



## fadia2005 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

عندى اخوه 2 احبهم واخف عليهم


----------



## kajo (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ربنا يحافظلك عليهم


----------



## kera (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

حلو اوى الكلام دة:ranting:

يا سلام بقى لو عندك اخت نعمل فيك الكلام دة:yaka:

اكيد هتبطل نصايحك دىى

هههههههههههه


----------



## fadia2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

لماذا كل هذا في احلي من الاخوه


----------



## meraa (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

اعتقد انها اصعب طريقه للانتحار او على الاقل ابطئ طريقه وبعدين ان كنت عايز تدبر انتحار جماعى للبنات شوف طريقه اسهل وعامة احنا مش مستغنين عن نفسنا


----------



## fadia2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

*لماذا تريد تدبير انتحار جماعي للبنات تذكر الوصيه التي تقول لاتقتل*​


----------



## losivertheprince (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

*سلام المسيح :
بجد الموضوع ده جامد جدآ هههههههههههههههههه يعلم ربنا كنت هموت من الضحك ................ اقولك ليه لاني اخواتي بيعملوا معايا كده انا عندي اتنين ............. انا طبعآ مبستكش لا لالالالا احنا صعايدة 
انا بنزل اتقاء شرهم....... اقصد ازل اجيب اومو​*


----------



## kajo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*



kera قال:


> حلو اوى الكلام دة:ranting:
> 
> يا سلام بقى لو عندك اخت نعمل فيك الكلام دة:yaka:
> 
> ...




المشكله يا اخت كيرا ان اختى بقالها اكتر من  اسبوعين تلاته مشفتش وشها ف البيت قاعده فى غرفتها ومغلقه اغلا ق محكم  ليه بقى لانها عملت كده

وانا بس حبيت اقول للبنات الامامير يعملوا الى هى عملتو وهيستفادو كتير اوى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا لمرورك


----------



## kajo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*



meraa قال:


> اعتقد انها اصعب طريقه للانتحار او على الاقل ابطئ طريقه وبعدين ان كنت عايز تدبر انتحار جماعى للبنات شوف طريقه اسهل وعامة احنا مش مستغنين عن نفسنا




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالا انتحار ايه بعد الشر ده انتقام 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يكون فى عونكم يا بنات


----------



## kajo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*



fadia2005 قال:


> *لماذا تريد تدبير انتحار جماعي للبنات تذكر الوصيه التي تقول لاتقتل*​





طبعا طبعا لا تقتل عارفها

بس انا مش  هقتل 


وانا مش عايز ادبر حاجه 

وشكرا على مرورك يا فاديا


----------



## kajo (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> بجد الموضوع ده جامد جدآ هههههههههههههههههه يعلم ربنا كنت هموت من الضحك ................ اقولك ليه لاني اخواتي بيعملوا معايا كده انا عندي اتنين ............. انا طبعآ مبستكش لا لالالالا احنا صعايدة
> انا بنزل اتقاء شرهم....... اقصد ازل اجيب اومو​*




اجدع ناس الصعايده دول 

بيخدو حقهم فى ثوانى

ههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعد شر عليك من الموت من الضحك


----------



## fadia2005 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

لاتدبرون الا ما ارد الله


----------



## ibrahim william (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

shakloh hewa elly 3amel fiky keda


----------



## fadia2005 (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

سنعود دائما الى دائرة النتقام هذا ما لا اريده لكم


----------



## sondos_m2006 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

*اوعوا يا بنات تسمعوا كلامه ده عايز يوديكوا فى داهية*


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> *اوعوا يا بنات تسمعوا كلامه ده عايز يوديكوا فى داهية*



اى خدمه يا سندس جربى انت بس مره كده تنفذى حاجه من دول 

وانا عارف رقم الاسعاف متقلقيش


----------



## girl of my lord (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

الله عليك ياكاجو بجد 
بس انا عارفاهم دول بعملهم لكن بضرب في الاخر :a82:
اعمل ايه ربنا علي الظالم والنفتري قصدي المفتري


----------



## kajo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*



dolly قال:


> الله عليك ياكاجو بجد
> بس انا عارفاهم دول بعملهم لكن بضرب في الاخر :a82:
> اعمل ايه ربنا علي الظالم والنفتري قصدي المفتري




ربنا على الظابط

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اى خدمه يا قمر ادينى ايدتك النصيحه الصح فى الاخر


----------



## fadia2005 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

ماذا يجري لكم لم تنتهي ذاويه النتقام الى متى


----------



## fadia2005 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

:smil13:ماذا يجري لكم لم تنتهي ذاويه النتقام الى متى


----------



## qwertyuiop_4now (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

يا سلام   على الافكار الجهنمية.....................


----------



## kajo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*



qwertyuiop_4now قال:


> يا سلام على الافكار الجهنمية.....................


 

اى خدمه نفذ بقى 

يالا 


شكرا على مرورك


----------



## max mike (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

انا الحمدلله مليش اخوات بنات بس لو ليا واتجرأت انه تعمل كده هى انا اكسر دماغها زى كده:t32::t32: حرة هطلعه كله على عنيها من الآخر هبكيها بس ابويا برده هيبكينى :smil13:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## monlove (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

انا اختي تيجي تغتت عليا الغتاته دي وتقف قدام التليفزيون وانا بتفرج علي المباراة 
ده انا كنت موتها من الضرب
ثم انا مش بحب الكورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي علي نصايحك اللي هتخلني اموت اخواتي


----------



## shamiran (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لاى بنت مقهوره تريد الانتقام من اخوها ( مجرب من قبل وناجح جداا)*

اوعوا يابنات تعملوا بنصيحتة دة عايز يموتنا ويمشى فى جنازتنا


----------



## + بريسكلا + (8 يونيو 2009)

*عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*

*لاى بنت مقهوره 
وعايزة تنتقم من 
أخوها وترفع ضغطه 
:smil16:

**لو فى مباره فى التلفزيون**
لو فى مباراه والأخ متحمس أقطعى الحماس ده
ازاى ؟؟؟؟ :t9:
أنا أقولك
استنى لحد ما يندمج اوى مع المباراه
وهتعرفى أنه أندمج لما تلاقى عنيه مفتوحين على
الأاااخر ومش هامه حد يعنى ممكن تجيبى صاروخ تفجريه
جنبه ولا يلتفت 



هنا بقى قومى بشغلك
روحى جيبى قطعه قماش وبخاخ التنظيف واقفى عند التلفزيون وامسحى الشاشه 
واذا قال ابعدى 
قوليله أنامش فاضيالك أنا بنضف وبمسح
وبعدين روحى جيبى المكنسه واكنسى المكان اللى 
هوفيه وحاولى كل شويه تكنسى قدام التلفزيون
يعنى لا صوت ولا صوره 
وغطى عليه ولا يهمك
ولوقال ابعدى وحسيتى أنه هايحدفك بحاجه
قولى يعنى اسيب البيت كده والضيوف جايين في السكة
وبعدكده اعملى أنك نسيتى الكيك فى الفرن
ودوسى على رجليه واجرىوماتبصيش وراكى 


*عند النوم* 
لما تحسى أنه دخل فى النوم وسمعتيه بيشخر
هاتى اى طفل يقابلك ابن اختك او اخوكى الصغيرين
ابن الجيران ان شالله ابن البواب
ودخليه يلعب فى اوضته فوق راسه
وقوليله الأطفال احباب الله 



اوتعالى وهو فى سابع نومه وارجفيه 
الرجفه اللى يصحى مايحسش
بنفسه الا وهو قاعد
وبكل برود قولى (عايزين نخرج) 



ولوشفتيه مش رايق ومالوش خلق 
اوعى تخافى هى دى فرصتك 
بس خلى بالك من حركات اديه 
وحضرى مفتاح اوضتك علشان هاتحتاجيه
واضحكى على شكله وعلى شعره وقعدته
وعلى هدومه
واذا قال ابعدى علشان أنا مش رايق 
زودى العيار حبتين 
ولو حسيتى باى غدر 
استعملى مفتاح اوضتك واقفلى على نفسك



*وقت المعركه*
ولو طقت فى دماغك وحبيتى انك تقومى 
بمعركه انتى وهو
لازم تجهزى نفسك من كل ناحيه
1/اللبس:لازم تلبسى ترنج علشان يسهل الجرى
2/الشوشه لازم تلميها وتعملى حفله ايشاربات فى راسك 
وانتبهى ولا خصله تنزل من شعرك
واليوم ده ياريت تكونى حاطه حنه على راسك
علشان مايتجرئش يلمس شعرك
3/مفتاح الاوضه لأن الأحتياط واجب 



1ذا بدئت المعركه اوعى تبينى انك خايفه 
وأول ما ايده تطول 
اوعى تستسلمى واديله
طراااااااااااااااااخ 
بالبوكس فى عينه علشان مايشفش ادامه 
وحطى رجلك ادامه



وعلى طووووووووول 
على اوضتك اللى مجهزه مفتاحها قبل كده
بس نصيحه اقعدى يومين لايشوفك ولا تشوفيه

لأنه عاوز ينتقم لكرامته
وممكن يوريكى النجوم فى عز الضهر



وابقو قوللى بقا على الى ها يجرالكو :hlp::hlp:

*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*

*وعلى طووووووووول 
على اوضتك اللى مجهزه مفتاحها قبل كده
بس نصيحه اقعدى يومين لايشوفك ولا تشوفيه

لأنه عاوز ينتقم لكرامته
وممكن يوريكى النجوم فى عز الضهر



وابقو قوللى بقا على الى ها يجرالكو


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
*


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*

حرااااااااااااااااااااام عليك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*

*اللى هيجرلنا 
مش هنلحق نقوله
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## veansea (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*

مش لو بقا فيا حيل اقولك على اللى هيجرالى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*

هههههههههههههههههه شوهل الافكار هي


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*



كليمو قال:


> *وعلى طووووووووول
> على اوضتك اللى مجهزه مفتاحها قبل كده
> بس نصيحه اقعدى يومين لايشوفك ولا تشوفيه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كتير كليمو
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*



abokaf2020 قال:


> حرااااااااااااااااااااام عليك


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اللى هيجرلنا
> مش هنلحق نقوله
> هههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى سندريلا
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*

*ميرسى لمرورك فينيسيا 
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*

*ميرسى لمرورك رنووووووو
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 يونيو 2009)

*رد: عايزة ترفعى ضغط اخوكى ............*

*ميرسى يا مرمر لمرورك ودمج الموضوع
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------

